# Mail aus Datei verschicken (mail / sendmail command)



## lukelukeluke (31. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe auf einem Server Mails in dem Format des Mailservers, also Textfiles die Mail / Header / Attachments alles enthalten (1 File pro Mail). Wie ist es möglich diese Mails erneut zu versenden? Die konnten nicht zugestellt werden, nun möchte ich sie einfach nochmals senden. Mails enthalten ja Betreff, Subject, usw... im header.
*cat /path/to/mailfile | mail* funktioniert nicht (mail geht nicht raus). Weiss jemand wie ich das machen könnte?
Merci!


----------



## Matt297 (31. August 2010)

Probiers mal mit sendmail < /path/to/mailfile.
Bin mir aber nicht zu 100% sicher ob das mit den Headern so geht, vor allem mit dem Empfänger, oder ob du den noch manuell mit angeben musst. Auf jedenfall weiß ich, dass du so(mit < ...) Emails aus Dateien verschicken kannst.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (7. September 2010)

Hallo,

wenn die Mails nicht zugestellt wurden, dann würde ich erstmal mit "postqueue -p" nachschauen, ob die nicht noch in der Warteschleife sind. Wenn der Befehl nichts zurückgibt, dann würde versuchen, die Mail nochmal mit sendmail wegzuschicken. Hierbei solltest du aber die Parameter ("man sendmail") beachten, da du ja den Empfänger / Absender explizit angeben musst.
Wenn die Mails wieder nicht gesendet werden, dann schau mal in der /var/log/mail.log nach, da sollte eigentlich alles interessante stehen.

Die letzte (unsaubere) Methode die mir noch einfällt, ist dass du testweise versuchst die Mails mit telnet wegzuschicken. Somit bekommst du die Fehlermeldungen je nach Einstellung des Servers etwas präziser.


```
telnet localhost
EHLO localhost
MAIL FROM: $ABSENDER$
RCPT TO: $EMPFAENGER$
DATA
[...] EMAIL_TEXT [...]
.
QUIT
```

Gruß
BK


----------

